# bloat?



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

can someone direct me to an article and or thread with symptoms and treatment. I suspect my tank is going through it and this is my first time with any ailments.

species- afra cobue, saulosi

water parameters are good, nitrates normal, checking nitrites and ammonia as we speak

thanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

just found cichlidaholics link, thanks, I'll check that one too


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i just called petco and they don't have clout but they have Melafix and Marycn, has anyone used these and are they gonna do the same thing?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Melafix and Maracyn won't work for bloat. You need a med that works on protozoans. Perhaps someone else on the forum can come up with something besides Clout.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

yea, I just talked to Kim the mod and she told me what to get and got some good instructios, so stay tuned and cross your fingers.

Jungle Clear


----------

